
Mercury: Instant AMP Results. Zero Development - thibaultmalfoy
http://mercury.postlight.com/
======
philipforget
Hey everyone, I'm Philip from Postlight / Mercury. I am the lead engineer on
this project so if anyone has any questions, feel free to ask.

~~~
karim
Hi Philip --- congrats on the release! Do you have plans to make Mercury into
a paying product?

~~~
philipforget
Thanks Karim, at this time there's no plans to that effect.

------
threefour
Awesome stuff. On reflection, it makes you wonder why Google didn't offer this
when they rolled out AMP.

~~~
philipforget
The web, and markup therein, is very heterogeneous. We're using the
Readability Content API (full disclosure, I am in charge of Readability as
well) to do the initial cleanup in order to be able to turn arbitrary pages
into the structured, validated data AMP requires.

